# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Aluli [Πλατυτέρα Θάσου, Πλατυτέρα]

## pantelis2009

καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλο το Nautilia. Το Πλατυτέρα Θάσου απο 05-02-2010 είναι στο Πέραμα για διετία στο ναυπηγείο ΕΛΘΟΜ.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76169

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76170

----------


## tsakonis

> καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλο το Nautilia. Το Πλατυτέρα Θάσου απο 05-02-2010 είναι στο Πέραμα για διετία στο ναυπηγείο ΕΛΘΟΜ.


Καλημέρα στην παρέα , την Θάσο την αποχαιρέτησε πάντως με πολλά σφυρίγματα . Μάλλον δεν θα το ξαναδούμε πάνω .

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάντος αν γίνουν εργασίες, ή αλλαγής ονόματος θα το δούμε εδώ :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Μάλλον θα γίνουν γιατί εδώ και καιρό βρίσκεται σε διαδικασία πώλησης... How knows ;  :Wink:

----------


## CORFU

για οσουs δεν θυμουνται το πλοιο μαζι με το αδελφο του ηταν στην Κερκυρα πριν πολλα χρονια μαλιστα ηταν απο τα καλυτερα φερρυ που ειχε ο Παναγιωτακηs με καλη χωριτηκατητα μεγαλα σαλονια καλη ταχυτητα με λιγα λογια αφησε εποχη στην γραμμη. Ωραια χρονια εκεινα. Για αλλη μια φορα μπραβο παντελη και αν δειs κατι αλλο ανεβασε φωτο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Εσύ φίλε CORFU καμιά απο τα παλάιά που λές; έχεις τίποτε; 
Όσο για μένα ξέρεις :Wink:  ότι φωτογραφίζω και ότι έχω στο αρχείο μου, δικό σας

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε λίγο και το *παλαιό* Πλατυτέρα Θάσου. Ακόμη δεν ξέρω το νέο του όνομα, αλλά θα το μάθω. Στο ναυπηγείο του Κου Σπανόπουλου αλλάζει χρώματα, όνομα κ.τ.λ. ώστε να ετοιμαστή για το μεγαλύτερο ταξίδι του στην Ερυθραία, όπου πουλήθηκε. Λυπηρό να βλέπεις το παλαιό του όνομα κομένο και πεταμένω στο χώμα, αλλά οι εταιρεία του το αντικατέστησε με ένα νέο διαμάντι. Και τώρα μερικές φωτο χαρισμένες στους: silver23, polykas,Thanasis89,CORFU,DimitrisT & noulos 
ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ 05 02-03-2010.jpg

ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ 09 02-03-2010.jpg

ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ 10 02-03-2010.jpg

ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ 11 02-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Όντως είναι λυπηρό, αλλά ρε Παντελή δεν πειράζει ! Καλά να είναι το καραβάκι εκεί που θα πάει ! Θα το θυμόμαστε ! Πάντως σε ζηλεύω πραγματικά ! Μακάρι να είχα την δυνατότητα να φωτογραφίζω κάθε μέρα τα πλοία και να κρατώ αρχείο. Όπως λέει και ο Αντώνης (Roi) "Μοναδική περιουσία η μνήμη !"

Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως !

----------


## CORFU

μπραβο Παντελη αλλα και λιγο προπελεs και τιμονια

----------


## pantelis2009

Και γω τώρα μπορώ Thanasis89, Παλαιότερα πήγαινα μόνο Σ.Κ

----------


## pantelis2009

φίλε CORFU τώρα είναι χωρίς αυτά. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Όταν ξαναπάω θα τα ανεβάσω. :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Tο ΑLULI (ex. Πλατιτέρα Θάσου) με I.M.O 8327571 με εμφανή τα σημάδια απο το πρώτο του όνομα στο ναυπηγείο Ε.Λ.Θ.Ω.Μ στο Πέραμα. Δεν ξέρω πότε θα φύγει, αλλά του εύχομαι καλές θάλασσες να έχει, εκεί που θα πάει. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους που το αγάπησαν. 

ALULI 08 08-04-2010.jpg

ALULI 01 08-04-2010.jpg

ALULI 04 08-04-2010.jpg

ALULI 06 08-04-2010.jpg

ALULI 07 08-04-2010.jpg

----------


## diktiakos

Καλές θάλασσες να έχει !!! 
Το είχα συνηθήσει με το κόκκινο του χρώμα και μου φαίνεται λίγο "φτωχό" με την ολόλευκη υπερκατασκευή :Smile:

----------


## tsakonis

> Καλές θάλασσες να έχει !!! 
> Το είχα συνηθήσει με το κόκκινο του χρώμα και μου φαίνεται λίγο "φτωχό" με την ολόλευκη υπερκατασκευή


Ναι σωστά αλλά και η βαμένη πλατφόρμα φόρτωσης του πήγε

----------


## pantelis2009

To Aluli (ex- Πλατυτέρα Θάσου) έφυγε μπροστά απο το ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη που γνωρίζαμε και είναι στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου. Φωτο τραβηγμένη το Σάββατο 22/05 απο τη μεγάλη του Περάματος. :Wink:  :Razz:  

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90701

----------


## pantelis2009

To ALULI (ex. Πλατυτέρα Θάσου) την ώρα που ξεκίνησε για τα ξένα. Φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το ferry boat της γραμμής Παλούκια-Πέραμα στις 28/06/2010. Το Ποσειδώνας πάει για πετρέλαια και έκείνο πήρε ρότα για τα ξένα. Του εύχομαι καλά ταξίδια και καλές θάλασσες, εκεί που πάει. Ξέρει κανείς να μας πει για που το έβαλε? Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους παντοφλάδες φίλους. :Razz:  


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 96419

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 96420

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 96421

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 96422

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 96423

----------


## ariti

img037.jpg  Ένα γερό σκαρί.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίος ο φίλος ariti!!!! Ευχαριστούμε :Wink: .
Δεν έχει δουλειά σήμερα, λογο κρύου???? :Razz: .

----------


## CORFU

ιστορικη φωτο ευχαριστουμε φιλε:razz: :Wink:  θυμασε ημερομηνια

----------


## Leo

Στη Σαλαμίνα 19.06.2010

DSCN9305aluli.JPG

----------


## CORFU

αμετρητα ταξιδια Κερκυρα-Ηγουμενιτσα δεν θα ξεχασω ποτε τα καμπανακια του τηλεγραφου που κελαηδουσαν στα χερια του καπτα Σπυρου Στρατηγου :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα βίντεο απο την Ερυθραία με το Aluli (e.x Πλατυτέρα Θάσου) δεμένω στην προβλήτα. Για όλους τους φίλους του.
Πηγή.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε ως _ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ_ το _1981_ στο ναυπηγείο _Παναγιωτάκη_ στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, με _IMO 8327571_ και αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 7219_. Ταξίδεψε στη γραμμή Κέρκυρας - Ηγουμενίτσας μέχρι και τα τέλη του 2002. Τον _Ιανουάριο 2003_ πουλήθηκε στην Θάσο, μετονομάστηκε σε _ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ_ (χαρακτηριστικό του πλοίου η αναγραφή του ονόματος στην πλώρη, με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες το "PLATITERA" που προυπήρχε και την προσθήκη με Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες του "ΘΑΣΟΥ"), και δούλεψε στις γραμμές από και προς Καβάλα και Κεραμωτή μέχρι και το _2009_.

Στις αρχές του _2010_ πουλήθηκε στην Ερυθραία (Eritrea) στην ανατολική Αφρική, μετονομάστηκε σε _ALULI_ με σημαία _Comoros_ και λιμάνι νηολόγησης Moroni και μετά από αρκετά μεγάλη παραμονή του σε ναυπηγεία του Περάματος και της Σαλαμίνας,

_Σαλαμίνα_
2010_02.jpg
_Φεβρουάριος 2010_

αναχώρησε από την χώρα μας την _28η Ιουνίου 2010_ (όπως έχει αναφερθεί και σε παλαιότερο ποστ). Συνεχίζει μέχρι και σήμερα να δουλεύει στην Ερυθραία, έχοντας ως βάση του το λιμάνι της χώρας Massawa.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πανέμορφη _νυχτερινή φωτό_ του πλοίου, από τον Ιούλιο 2009.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο στα λευκά ως _ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ_, τον Αύγουστο του _1994_ στην Κέρκυρα.

ShipSpotting.com

© Craig Feierabend

----------


## CORFU

Ντοκουμεντο.......

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά την ωραία φωτο του φίλου Γιώργου, άλλη μία που βρήκα στα αρχεία μου, τραβηγμένη από φωτο που υπάρχει στα γραφεία του ναυπηγείου Παναγιωτάκη. Για όλους τους φίλους του και τον Βαγγέλη που θα του θυμίσει πολλάαααααα.

PLATITERA 01.jpg

----------


## CORFU

ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ φωτο

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Στις αρχές του _2010_ πουλήθηκε στην Ερυθραία (Eritrea) στην ανατολική Αφρική, μετονομάστηκε σε _ALULI_ με σημαία _Comoros_ και λιμάνι νηολόγησης Moroni και μετά από αρκετά μεγάλη παραμονή του σε ναυπηγεία του Περάματος και της Σαλαμίνας, αναχώρησε από την χώρα μας την _28η Ιουνίου 2010_ (όπως έχει αναφερθεί και σε παλαιότερο ποστ). Συνεχίζει μέχρι και σήμερα να δουλεύει στην Ερυθραία, έχοντας ως βάση του το λιμάνι της χώρας Massawa.


Ας το δούμε λοιπόν το πλοίο έστω και τόσο καθυστερημμένα, σε δύο φωτογραφίες από το λιμάνι Massawa στην Ερυθραία (Eritrea) στην ανατολική Αφρική. Και οι δύο από το _2011_, η πρώτη τον Μάρτιο,

01.jpg
_flickr - Anna Katharina_

και η δεύτερη τον Οκτώβριο.

02.jpg
_flickr - ian atuhaire_

Στο ίδιο λιμάνι, στις ίδιες προβλήτες, βρίσκεται και δουλεύει επίσης άλλη μία παντόφλα μας, το _ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ_ (ISOLE DAHLAK) και στην παρακάτω κακή μεν σε ποιότητα αλλά μοναδική φωτό, μπορούμε να τα δούμε και τα δύο μαζί στο λιμάνι της Massawa τον Ιούλιο _2012_.

03.jpg
_flickr - eesti_

----------


## ορεστης σ

Καλημέρα . Μήπως ξέρουμε τι μηχανές φοράει , την μέγιστη ταχύτητα και την χωρητικότητα σε επιβάτες και αυτοκίνητα . Ευχαριστώ

----------

